# The "Perfect" Logbook



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The "Perfect" Logbook*

I have been searching for the "perfect" logbook for weeks now and it seems it does not exist. The cookbook styles all have one or two good layouts, but none are perfect. I am wondering if anyone considers their logbook perfect! I bet it will be found in a Excel spreadsheet - I''m I right?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*The "Perfect" Logbook*

If you have a very good idea of what you want/need and have some computer skills, I would suggest that you design an excel spreadsheet or, better yet, an Access Database form. This way, you can print out the blank sheets, fill them in, and log the entries in the computer for a permanent and searchable record.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The "Perfect" Logbook*

Having cruised for many years with the off-shelf garden variety log books, we created our own (pre computer ownership), had several copies made and used it on our cruise through the Caribbean with minor modifications. You''re right, the best ones are created to fit your individual needs.


----------

